
An In-depth Review of Fitbit One, Fitbit Aria, and Fitbit Premium - acangiano
http://programmingzen.com/2013/01/08/an-in-depth-review-of-fitbit-one-fitbit-aria-and-fitbit-premium/
======
chollida1
Wow, every link on that site appears to be an affiliate link and to make
things worse, they don't appear to work.

I get this link:
[http://shareasale.com/r.cfm?b=301421&m=31379&u=41200...](http://shareasale.com/r.cfm?b=301421&m=31379&u=412005&afftrack=&urllink=www%2Efitbit%2Ecom%2Fflex&lplid=1735)

directing to an empty page.

Its' very, very hard to take this seriously as an honest review when it's so
obvious it was written with the attempt to make money.

~~~
acangiano
That's a very narrow-minded view of blogging. I wouldn't write a 5,000+ word
review if my main interest was making money. It's just stupid from an economic
standpoint. I could make way more money with a 700 word review of some popular
tech book. Above all I outline several flaws in the ecosystem in what it's an,
as honest as it gets, review.

My point was sharing useful information. Will someone interested in Fitbit
learn something about the product by reading this? I think they'll learn
plenty. That's my goal, and if the affiliate links make me some extra money,
great. I also disclaim my affiliation in my site (and in the post).

Regarding links, they work for me. Anyone else having this issue?

~~~
j_s
Tested one, it worked. On another browser, Ghostery blocked it.

~~~
acangiano
Thank you. I figured it was some kind of plugin blocking it.

------
Yhippa
I can echo what he's saying about the Aria. It's not that big of a deal to me.
For the most part it's accurate and the tradeoff for wireless syncing is
pretty awesome.

My biggest problem is losing the Fitbit trackers themselves. I've lost two and
just got the One which I almost lost playing ultimate frisbee this weekend.
That's $300 lost. I like the Fitbit ecosystem enough to get the One and it's
great so far.

~~~
ecspike
Maybe you should get the Zip. Only $60 but less features than the One.

~~~
acangiano
I think the upcoming Flex might work best for him. It has to be pretty hard to
lose a wrist band.

~~~
mcrider
I'll be waiting for this before I get a Fitbit. And excuse the imagery, but it
seems you have to wear clothes in bed for the vibrate-to-wake feature to work
with the existing versions ;)

~~~
acangiano
At night the tracker is within the sleep wrist band, so it vibrates near your
wrist. So feel free to pull a Marilyn Monroe. :-P

------
Harkins
For the Quantified Self folks, note that even by paying for Premium you cannot
download your minute-by-minute movement data.

~~~
IheartApplesDix
Also, it's not really an In-depth review if they don't talk about the privacy
policy.

------
klausjensen
Another very interesting product I would like to buy, am happy with the price
- but they will not sell it to me because I am in Europe.

And they have been in the market for 3-4 years now?

Sigh...

~~~
summerdown2
I bought a fitbit one from the UK amazon store. It works great, though I am a
little concerned by the idea upthread that it can be lost so easily!

~~~
Hansi
Same here, I don't trust the clip it's flimsy. I opted for getting this to use
while exercising instead: <http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B008M6PA4A/>

For day to day I just leave it in my pocket. Haven't lost it in the last few
months.

------
simcop2387
I suspect his repeatability problem with the scale is balance related. At 260
I haven't had that problem with the scale yet. Though if I don't dry my feet I
can affect the fat % reading

~~~
acangiano
Yes, as I mention in the review I suspect uneven distribution of the weight is
at very least in part to blame. Great to hear that at 260 lbs you don't
experience this problem. If you don't mind, would you comment as such in the
comment section of my blog. I think it's useful information for those who are
reading the review.

------
prof_hobart
>I found the clip on part to be less durable however, given that the bottom
part came off after a week, though it is possible I received one that was
defective and was just poorly glued on.

I had exactly the same happen, although it took about 3 weeks. About a week
later, the device fell out of my pocket somewhere never to be seen again.

Apart from that, it's a great little device and I've bought a new one that
still seems to be holding together at the moment.

------
rhokstar
Mmm... MyBasis is much better.

~~~
pinko
because...?

